# Buy a truck, get a free AK-47 from dealership



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

On the land of the free and the home of the brave.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

While I love the AK-47 I think they should have given out Armalite AR-15's or M1911's instead made in the US of A. Not a rare thing to see. I've seen guns promoted with used or new vehicle sales before.


----------

